# New Halloween Webmaster site



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a heads up larry...

on the main page, I get the following errors:
ERROR REMOVED FOR SECURITY REASONS BY ADMIN


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*new site*

I'm not getting any of those errors. It looks good to me.
I checked it on my work pc and my home pc and all is well.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

thanks, it must have been a temporary fluke. hmmm.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Larry, I still see the aforementioned errors when I go. I'm using the Firefox browser, so you may want to test it with that. When I go there with IE, it doesn't display the error codes.

With FireFox gaining popularity, it may be a good idea to test sites with it and IE. I do with my sites, and I often find little problems on one browser but not the other and need to fix them so it looks good on both.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Ie*

A techy friend of mine was telling me that the upcoming version of IE will now be running very similar to Firefox with the same system requirements.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Zombie-F said:


> Larry, I still see the aforementioned errors when I go. I'm using the Firefox browser, so you may want to test it with that. When I go there with IE, it doesn't display the error codes.
> 
> With FireFox gaining popularity, it may be a good idea to test sites with it and IE. I do with my sites, and I often find little problems on one browser but not the other and need to fix them so it looks good on both.



Wow. I do not see any errors with FireFox or IE. It has been fully tested with both. (Firefox 1.0.6). 

If you could do a screen shot of your whole browser with the errors and address bar and send it to [email protected] I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Fox*

I just tried it on Firefox version 1.0.2 and all is well.

No error messages at all.


----------

